# Need help with move to San Francisco



## Khhsee (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm a 21 year old female and I have a green card and an EAD card (my parents moved to the states about a year ago, and I got very lucky in managing to obtain these!). I moved to live with my parents just outside San Francisco about six months ago so as to complete the green card process. My plan was to apply for jobs there as soon as I could legally work, and move out of my parents house as soon as I could support myself. However, I ended up returning to England unexpectedly because my relationship with my parents became very strained.

However, I really do want to relocate to San Francisco. My problem now is that I don't have a place to stay there, and I would need to line up a job in advance of moving there. Can anyone help provide details of, say, employment agencies who I could contact from the UK, who could perhaps help me line up a job there prior to me moving (say if I were to do Skype interviews and correspond via email)? I know it will be incredibly difficult, but I loved the city and I just want to move back there, although living with my parents again just isn't an option.

My second problem of course would be finding somewhere to live, as I imagine that any landlord would want previous US pay stubs and would need me to be living in the US before any contract was signed etc etc. Can anyone offer any advice on this? Are there any companies which would allow me to sign a contract on an apartment before I moved to the US? Or would it even be best for me to just advertise for a room on Craigslist?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Going by your age you have no finished education in the sense of college degree (There are exceptions.). This leaves entry level jobs. No US employer will go through the hassle of a skype interview and then wait for you to show up in person for that kind of job. 
You either have a Green Card or an EAD. Residence in the US unless you have an approved re-entry permit voids your Green card status. USCIS - Rights and Responsibilities of a Permanent Resident
Making up with your family looks pretty much like your best option at this point. Not what you wanted to hear, I know.


----------



## Khhsee (Dec 4, 2012)

Okay. thanks. I do have a BA degree though, in English and Philosophy. However I know humanities degrees are hardly considered that valuable these days.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Nobody needs a green card and an EAD....the GC automatically negates the EAD.
If you stay out of the US for a year or more, it's seen as abandonment of GC status.... so you probably need to move fairly fast to keep your GC.
Is it impossible to move in with your parents again until you get something sorted?
No matter how strained things get, it's definitely the easiest option...Or, did you make any friends you could crash with for a short while?
I'd be looking at it from an urgent timeline point of view right now.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

www.airbnb.com is a great option for staying somewhere short-term.

Or one of the cheaper hotels around, we're staying right now at a cheap place in Civic Center while our apartment application is finalized. 

We've found that leasing managers in San Francisco don't necessarily need pay stubs or rental history to approve your application but you'll face a higher security deposit. 

probably will need to be present in the city before you apartment hunt, they don't typically stay on the market long and you would be competing with tenants who are already local.

The same is probably true of the job market, you'll be competing with people who are already there so unless you're offering some awesome skills that aren't readily available it would be easier for them to hire the other guy/gal.

The best and most responsive Employment Agency I've been dealing with here is Robert Half International Staffing Services & Professional Consulting Services - Robert Half International, they might be able to help you out.

In saying that though, they have yet to find me a job, so maybe they suck... or maybe I do >_<


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Unemployment is high in the US and especially high in Calif. that said, unless you are an engineer, speciality nurse or physical therapist, no US employer will give you a serious look while you are still overseas. I worked for several wmployment agencies. Right now there is an over abundance of highly qualified US citizens looking for work that employers can choose from. Working as an au pair could be an avenue for you to come to the US and work. Best of luck. We just left America


----------



## masiddiqui (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree with mamasue. Living with parents and or friends during initial days would be the best option till you get a job.


----------

